# Search



## beverly (Jun 24, 2008)

is anyone still having problems with the search? I have been able to use it for the past couple of days without an issue - several times. it "seems" like the problem fixed itself. if any one is still having the white page being displayed problem, please post here. if you were having problems, and no longer are having the problem, please post it here as well.

thanks


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 24, 2008)

No, it seldom works for me. 

I just did a search for "flat iron" in "show threads", and I got the white screen AGAIN. It hasn't been working for me for a while now; maybe a couple of weeks.


----------



## dlewis (Jun 24, 2008)

It's been working for me most of today.  Only twice did it not work.


----------



## audacity. (Jun 24, 2008)

i've used it several times today with no problems...


----------



## beverly (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for the input. Blessed Angel, are you using Internet Explorer or Mozilla? I recently upgraded to the new version of Mozilla, and it works well on that. (3.0)

Let me know!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 25, 2008)

beverly said:


> Thanks guys for the input. Blessed Angel, are you using Internet Explorer or Mozilla? I recently upgraded to the new version of Mozilla, and it works well on that. (3.0)
> 
> Let me know!


 
I am using IE Version 7.0; I wonder do I need to upgrade?....


----------



## beverly (Jun 25, 2008)

That should be the latest version of IE. The Firefox browser can be downloaded at www.mozilla.org and is free, if you want to download and try it, let me know how that works out.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm also getting the white screen when I type in more than 1 word in a search.  I'm also on IE7.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 25, 2008)

beverly said:


> That should be the latest version of IE. The Firefox browser can be downloaded at www.mozilla.org and is free, if you want to download and try it, let me know how that works out.


 
I've never downloaded Firefox; but I might do that. The only problem with it is it's limitations. If I have a window open, and hit CTRL + N, IE will open another window right where that page is. That comes in handy when I am on here, and need another window or quoting more than one person. With Firefox, I'd have to start from the homepage to get to where I am in another window....unless someone knows how I could do that same thing on Firefox. 

Thanks


----------



## beverly (Jun 25, 2008)

Bklyn and Angel

Have you seen this thread by Mookshair? Try using this suggestion about using the advanced search, and changing the reply number to other than 0. That may be the problem!

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=245153*


----------



## santwon (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey,

I rarely (very rarely) get the search to work. I'm using Safari.


----------



## beverly (Jun 26, 2008)

Try the instructions that I posted on page 1 of this thread. I do not know about Safair.


----------



## santwon (Jun 29, 2008)

Beverly, 
I must bow at your amazingness. I tried those instructions and it has indeed worked. Thank you. And mook's hair for putting that up.


----------



## beverly (Jun 29, 2008)

thank you santwon for the feedback


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jul 29, 2008)

................................


----------



## dlewis (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Bev/ Nikos, are you aware that the search is not working.


----------



## beverly (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks De - I just checked, it is working for me. Let me know, please try it again..


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 5, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Hey Bev/ Nikos, are you aware that the search is not working.



The problem is that rarely I cannot get it to work. I tried between one and 3 words, different browsers etc. Since the upgrade I cannot get the white screen .....


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 5, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> The problem is that rarely I cannot get it to work. I tried between one and 3 words, different browsers etc. Since the upgrade I cannot get the white screen .....



Have you tried advanced search?  That's been working for me.


----------

